# I got the job!!!!!



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Still don't have a computer so still borrowing mom's so I won't be here long but wanted to tell y'all I officially accepted the job today, and they even offered me more money than I asked for!!! I am so stoked!!!! I just got finished typing my resignation and turning it in to my boss...... oh boy THAT felt GOOOOOODDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations !!! That's wonderful 
I bet , lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw what kind of job?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Wooooohooooo! Congrats!!!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats! What job?I didn't see the other post


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:balloons::fireworks::wahoo::stars::leap: Congratulations!!! Knew you could do it!! I think you'll be so much happier now!! Especially with that other little perk.....hehehe


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What job is this? Did the part time job turn into a full time job?

I'm so happy for you. You have been on my prayer list and pray for you daily.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The dream job Karen it finally came through just took longer than I thought.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful! Congratulations! When do you start?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot! Awesome Leslie


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats, you deserve this!


----------

